# HELP Hesitation/Bogging



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

i just got a b13 with the bluebird motor a couple of months ago which has been driving fine but today when i hit 3,000 rpm the car starts to bog and hesitate .

the idle is perfect. 

is it not breathing right? wastegate issue? bad turbo? boost leak?

please help wisemen


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

div3r5ity said:


> i just got a b13 with the bluebird motor a couple of months ago which has been driving fine but today when i hit 3,000 rpm the car starts to bog and hesitate .
> 
> the idle is perfect.
> 
> ...


it it just when u boost?? or just when u hit 3000?


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

yeah you pretty much have the right idea check for any boost leaks, vacuum leaks, or maf problems.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

yeah it was a major leak. one of my tubes got loose. thanks guys


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

wow, did you take a pic?


----------

